# Washed quad and doesnt run right



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

I got the grizzly dirty and decided to do a complete wash, taking off the fenders and powerwashing underneath.... I got around the gas tank area and noticed that it was caked in mud, i plugged up the intake and the crankcase breather so water would not get in. after the powerwashing the quad would not start. knowing that water was not in the engine i deciced to keep cranking it. the bike started so i let it idle for about 30 seconds and i went to go for a ride. I gave it gas and it died.... after cranking for another minute it started idling again and i went for a drive.... now i thought everything was good until i gave it full throttle... i sputtered and would not run past 3/4 throttle... 

why wont it run right? im going to make a run to the stealership for a spark plug and some new oil.... PS the airfilter is dry


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

give all the electrical connections time to dry out... once they are a little die-electric grease would be a good idea in each of them... Also battery cables could use a dab too.

Im guessing some of them are still damp & that could be causing the problem.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

Worked perfect.... thanks


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Good to hear its back right but as said above di-electric grease all electric connections and spark plug boots


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

08GreenBrute said:


> Good to hear its back right but as said above di-electric grease all electric connections and spark plug boots


i did my brute it's cheep insurance and helps with corosion


----------

